# Cost of Living



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi

Compared to the UK we would like to know how the cost of living in Florida compares?

Richar & Trish


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheap. It's cheap compared to many parts of America, and pretty much all of America is cheap compared to, say, London. For everyday goods, assume that you will see the same numbers, but they will be in dollars. For instance, a paperback book that lists for about 8 pounds in the UK will list for $8 in the US.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> Hi
> 
> Compared to the UK we would like to know how the cost of living in Florida compares?
> 
> Richar & Trish


On an E2 visa, you will pay a great premium if you buy your own property in terms of tax.

Insurance is also much, more expensive: property, health and auto.

Food and consumer goods are cheaper -- but the quality of the food is lower and consumer goods come with minimal warranties.

Gas (Petrol) is cheaper -- but US cars guzzle and the distances you drive will be much greater.

UK homes do not normally require the air conditioner to be on for 4 months of the year. Factor this in when comparing energy prices.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You'll need air conditioning almost all year in Florida. Even in the shoulder season, you need to run it to reduce the humidity in your house, and thus reduce the mold.

The homestead exemption in some parts of Florida is not as big a factor as it is in other parts of the county. In my county it was very low, so for someone paying $250,000 for a house, the savings really aren't that great. The tax rate varies by community, but is about 2%.

Your other problem would be getting a mortgage as a foreigner.

Your other big issue would be medical insurance. If you can get a private provider (join an association for your business and see if they offer something), expect to pay $1000 per month for a family. This does not cover all medical expenses. You will have a co-payment (usually around $15-$20) for every office visit and for each prescription filled. There will be a charge for using an emergency room, and sometimes ambulance fees are not covered.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I just checked my home county. The big tax exemption you would lose would reduce your taxes by $500 per year.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> Your other problem would be getting a mortgage as a foreigner.


Mortgage is actually one of the easier ones to get provided you put enough down and don't mind paying a premium for being fresh off the boat. General problem is lack of credit score and this will cost you in deposits for all your utilities, cell phone etc.


----------

